# What's "TT Forum - MK1 (8N)"



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What does the (8N) refer to at the end of the MK1 forum and (8J) on the MK2 forum? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Audi model designation.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

They are copying the idea from audi-sport.net :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Been waiting for someone to ask this....it looks sh1t...!!

:x


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Audi model designation.


Yep it's the model designation. There have been a fair few instances recently where people who have facelift MK1 TT's (post 2002) have posted in the MK 2 section thinking it's for them. To save having to move these threads and send a PM each time explaining why it's been moved, we thought we would give this simple idea a stab. So far so good. 



mighTy Tee said:


> They are copying the idea from audi-sport.net :roll:


Pretty much all car forums use this idea (for the above reason) when they carry cars of more than one model designation. Ironically, Audi-sport don't use model designations for the TT, but thanks for your 'input' once again...



phodge said:


> Been waiting for someone to ask this....it looks sh1t...!!
> 
> :x


Thanks very much. Not sure how it can look 'sh1t' though, it's not harming anybody and is just a common format followed by many forums?!?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i cant believe people can be retarded enough to post in the mk2 forum  

surely if they are stupid enough to think they drive a mk2 then how the hell are they going to understand the audi code (8n) :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> i cant believe people can be retarded enough to post in the mk2 forum
> 
> surely if they are stupid enough to think they drive a mk2 then how the hell are they going to understand the audi code (8n) :lol:


Exactly. Maybe the moderators should consider a better description for those who dont know the difference between mk1 and mk2?

Here is an idea (some good input for Mr Powell - as you got a bit touchy that you were rumbled that you were copying an idea from A-S.net)

mk1 - Iconic Bauhaus design
mk2 - corporate look-a-like design

Any other suggestions?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > i cant believe people can be retarded enough to post in the mk2 forum
> ...


 :lol: :lol: ever so slightly biased mate............. do agree though


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Oi watch it :twisted: :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

[smiley=gossip.gif] :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How about
MkI TT to look at from outside 
MkII TT for driving


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Blimey, leave this forum for a minute and some w4nker starts messing about with it just to be clever.

As said, if the owner is daft enough not to know what model he/she has then they should

A) RTFM
B) Pee off to another forum
C) If in doubt ask a moderator
D) Ask Kneel to wipe their ar5e

Suprised to see some moderators actually have a job on here as they havent had one for so many years and probably can't remember what a TT is...

:wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

phodge said:


> Been waiting for someone to ask this....it looks sh1t...!!
> 
> :x


So good of you to ask then!! :-*



TTosser said:


> D) Ask Kneel to wipe their ar5e


 :lol:

It would appear that some people do need their hands held sometimes though. FFS, if you really don't know if you've got a Mk1 or Mk2 ...maybe you've got a Saxo!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Private Penis said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Been waiting for someone to ask this....it looks sh1t...!!
> ...


Well said old sucker


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

......................ttosser :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: sneaky lol


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

BarmyTT said:


> I'm a ttosser its true!


Eh? :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Read my quoted text ya blind tw4t!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Pink Pussy said:


> Should have gone to Specsavers


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol:

Isn't it time you retired ....

...from the Forum? :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

After you sweetness :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Age before beauty.










:wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol:

I give up.

Just can't win against the Google master can I? :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: excellent


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------

